# 30 Gallon Divider For Baboon Species



## exokeeper (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi all, over the summer I got a tank from a friend for free. Luckily for me my job had a beautiful stand that fit the tank perfectly. I decided to do a divider 3 ways to enjoy and watch the kids grow up lol. I have 3 juvenile (2.5-3.5in) Baboon spiders I plan on housing in this single tank. I chose C. darlingi, c. marshalli, and o.b.t. to house next to eachother. Each divided section will have its own vented lid and handle. I plan on finishing this build over the next month so i will keep you updated. This week into next week I'm gonna make a couple trips to the store for some foliage an maybe plant some live pothos. Ill get started with a few pictures of what I've got:


----------



## MarkmD (Aug 28, 2013)

if it work's then ok, I personally dont put my T's in devided areas (in the same tank), 1, it will be a pain moving an OBT(other baboons) From a small/devided area, (easier to move from individual enclosure) if thay all have a separate enclosure then makes everything easier, put in one devided tank can cause a problem (in the long run.


----------



## exokeeper (Aug 28, 2013)

Installing the backdrop with black food grade silicone. Simple enough. For the dividers I cut out pieces of acrylic that fit tightly from top to bottom back to front, Plumed them and siliconed them into place. I checked and they hold water! Here's the backdrop.


----------



## exokeeper (Aug 28, 2013)

Sorry for the rotated pictures, here's the last piece of backdrop for c. Marshalli's section. And the caulk I used. If I could redo this one I would of chose brown silicone but couldn't find any so oh well.


----------



## exokeeper (Aug 28, 2013)

At this point, the Backdrop silicone is dry and I moved the tank into my room. This is my view as of now. Ill need to get more substrate this week for them to burrow cause I ran out. The dimensions on this thing turned out perfect for small-large borrowing sp. ! In the meantime I'm fabricating the lids, probably gonna do screen inserts instead of drilled holes. And I'm keeping an eye out for furnishings to make it look natural as possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (Aug 29, 2013)

Looks like you've put alot of work on it, they do seem well put together, hopefully they work and good luck.


----------



## exokeeper (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks it is a work in progress mark. It should look great once it's finished. Any questions, criticism, input or ideas you may have please feel free to comment. all information is helpful as this is my first divided tank. I've read it's not a good idea to divide tanks but I believe it all comes down to your own preference. thanks!


----------



## MarkmD (Aug 30, 2013)

Do they all have a single (sliding/etc) lid or are they devided lids for each T?, cause if its one big lid for all of them, then that means opening the whole 3 T's up just to move it or maintenance, that gives them a chance to escape, if it's individual then makes it easier for you and the T's cant escape.


----------



## Mike41793 (Aug 30, 2013)

MarkmD said:


> if it work's then ok, I personally dont put my T's in devided areas (in the same tank), 1, it will be a pain moving an OBT(other baboons) From a small/devided area, (easier to move from individual enclosure) if thay all have a separate enclosure then makes everything easier, put in one devided tank can cause a problem (in the long run.


What would you need to move it for? 10gallons is plenty big for an adult enclosure.


----------



## lancej (Aug 30, 2013)

It looks like he has separate lids for each section.  The importance for this is that he can service one section at a time, thereby eliminating the possibility of any of the spiders bolting into its neighbor's section (as long as all three aren't opened at the same time).


----------



## MatthewM1 (Aug 30, 2013)

exokeeper said:


> Each divided section will have its own vented lid and handle.




Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarkmD (Aug 30, 2013)

Exactly as I hoped he would do (missed it my bad), cause ive seen many over the years putting dividers with a single sliding lid, then T's escaping.


----------



## Earth Eater (Aug 30, 2013)

Looks like you really thought it through. Please keep us updated on the separate lids and pictures of the tanks when they are complete. Cool idea that looks like it will work and hopefully won't end in one huge spider as in some other keepers attempts.

Bodhin


----------



## exokeeper (Aug 30, 2013)

lancej said:


> It looks like he has separate lids for each section.  The importance for this is that he can service one section at a time, thereby eliminating the possibility of any of the spiders bolting into its neighbor's section (as long as all three aren't opened at the same time).



Yes theyre separate lids. I still have work to do on the top of the tank for the lids to sit level. I put thin strips of plexi around the edges of each divided section for the lids to rest on. I plan on making some kind of latch to hold them in place. im also deciding if i am going to hing the lids or not. I will update with pics of what I decide to do I've been swamped with work so hopefully ill get some time to work on that tomorow! Thanks for the feedback everyone. I'm looking forward to the turnout.


----------



## MarkmD (Aug 30, 2013)

It sounds like you know what you want to do, I support your choices, as you said you'll update when you've made progress.


----------



## lancej (Aug 30, 2013)

exokeeper said:


> Yes theyre separate lids. I still have work to do on the top of the tank for the lids to sit level. I put thin strips of plexi around the edges of each divided section for the lids to rest on. I plan on making some kind of latch to hold them in place. im also deciding if i am going to hing the lids or not. I will update with pics of what I decide to do I've been swamped with work so hopefully ill get some time to work on that tomorow! Thanks for the feedback everyone. I'm looking forward to the turnout.


I would recommend hinges, just so that you only have to worry about securing the hinge-less side.  Makes for less to have to remember to do on those days when you have to feed after a long day/week at work.  It's looking really good so far.  Will you be posting blueprints when you are done?


----------



## SgtSparkles (Dec 22, 2013)

finished and inhabited pictures yeah?


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Jan 10, 2014)

exokeeper said:


> Installing the backdrop with black food grade silicone...


My only criticism of this build comes from my experience with practical terrarium aesthetics: I think you should extend the background panels all the way to the bottom of the enclosure instead of letting them meet the surface of the substrate. While it may not be an issue, it's probable that your spiders won't adopt your finely sloped landscaping and instead opt to bulldoze their own path. Doing so could expose the back of the tank (under the panels), which would ruin your natural aesthetic.

That said, I like what you've done so far! Be sure to post pics of the completed setup (with spiders!).


----------



## viper69 (Jan 11, 2014)

sgiath said:


> it's probable that your spiders won't adopt your finely sloped landscaping and instead opt to bulldoze their own path. Doing so could expose the back of the tank (under the panels), which would ruin your natural aesthetic.


So VERY true, not even my NW terrestrials take up residence where I want them. My little horned baboon, never makes the same turret tunnel twice, and he's often adding to it. One thing you may want to do if you want to see the T in burrow is fill the center with something that is not substrate, it cuts down on the amount of sub you use and more importantly forces them to burrow out to the sides so you can see them.


----------



## exokeeper (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks so much! I'll will try it out. Thanks everybody.


----------



## exokeeper (Apr 9, 2014)

3 months in.. still working on tank but inhabitants are alive and well. From left to right: c darlingi, hatian brown, and obt. Sorry for rotated pictures that's how they downloaded. First three are view from the edge of my bed and obts living quarters


----------



## exokeeper (Apr 9, 2014)

Sorry again for rotated pics.. But I like the finished product. As they grow into adults the substrate will get deeper. They seem to like to the backdrop not covering the whole back half of the tank as they like to burrow underneath it. The next clean out I'm going to put solid In The back and middle so they burrow out to the sides. Thanks for looking.


----------

